# My boyfriend bought me a vacuum cleaner for my Bday



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I admit, I'm curious about your guys' opinions on this one. It's come up in a thread before, and was quite controversial. The whole practicality vs. appropriateness as a gift thing divided people.

Situation: My 21st birthday was in Febraury. We've been together three years. He lives about 90 minutes away, so we don't get to see each other too often, but I have seen him a few times since then. He said he's known what to get me for months, but he didn't want to lug it on transit so he would buy it one morning near my home before meeting me.

This morning he shows up with big bag from a department store. In it is a dyson handheld vacuum. Yes, the fancy one with the cyclone technology that never loses suction, from the grey haired inventor guy in the commercials. It's a serious, high quality handheld vacuum.

Now, I do have an odd love of cleaning. My family owns an upright regular sized Dyson, and I have the same weird affection to it that some men have with cars. I flipped out like a kid might for an xbox when my mom brought it home last year.

So, SAS: is a handheld vacuum cleaner an appropriate 21st birthday gift for your girlfriend? 

For the record, I think it's hilarious, and am just pleased he remembered. I'm a pretty easy going gal, so the practicalness is okay with me. I'm just curious what the general opinion on it is.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it really boils down to, do YOU like it? The acceptability of a gift varies from person to person. If he bought it for you simply because he wants you to be his personal maid that's one thing, but if he bought it for you because he thought you would like it that's completely different and if YOU like it and he didn't buy it with a malicious intent I say itz all good.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if you are interested in it, then of course it's appropriate.


if a boyfriend bought me one i'd probably be offended since i'd either take it as a hint that he hates my extreme slobiness or he's just a sexist prick hahaha. (i'm only joking though, i would prob just laugh)


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

From what you say, thinking it's halarious and you have a love for cleaning, it seems very fitting. 

But like everyone else said, all that matters is do you like it?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well as I said I'm just pleased he remembered. I appreciate the thought, definitely. I don't clean as a hobby or anything, I just enjoy it more than most people when it needs to be done.

Both my parents were kindof...surprised at the choice of gift. I just can't say "He got me a vacuum cleaner" without cracking up yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He was thinking of you and not in a cleaning context, just that you like to clean. If you like to clean, you gotta have the best tools. It would be like buying him a fancy tool set for fixing the car.

I don't think this was sexist at all.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh gosh that was priceless. I laughed so unbelieveable hard.

At least hers was wrapped :b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I could be wrong, but it seems to me like you're a little disappointed even though you're trying not to portray that you are. Imo, I wouldn't want an appliance for my birthday even if I loved to clean. I think something more personal would have been better.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I really like those handheld vacs personally. I know that 21 is played up like 16 and 18 or 25 but that never mattered to me, it was just another birthday. It's a great present to me.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

That sucks! 

...

Sorry


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sunshine009 said:


> I really like those handheld vacs personally. I know that 21 is played up like 16 and 18 or 25 but that never mattered to me, it was just another birthday. It's a great present to me.


Yes, the dysons themselves are wonderfully wonderful. Like I said, I'm freakishly attached to my family's upright one. In terms of picking a specific vacuum, it was an awesome choice.

I'm just curious about the opinion on the vacuum-as-a-gift thing in general.



Shyvr6 said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me like you're a little disappointed even though you're trying not to portray that you are. Imo, I wouldn't want an appliance for my birthday even if I loved to clean. I think something more personal would have been better.


I guess I was kindof surprised about the appliance thing. I do think it was meant as a personal thing, because I definitely believe it was thoughtfully bought with the best intentions. I believe him when he says he planned it out. But yeah, I wouldn't have been able to guess it in a million years.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

hahhaha bold move, bold move

i wouldnt dare to do that and sometimes i am a real jerk. it is cool, that you are cool about it but many woman wouldnt be


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't look at it as a 'vacuum cleaner', think of it as a gift that he put alot of thought into and one that shows he knows you...he obviously remembers how you reacted over the bigger Dyson when your Mum brought it home and wanted to give you something you'd love in the same way. I think it is an absolutely adorable, thoughtful, special gift that also happens to be an appliance


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Truthfully, it depends on how he thought you would feel about it.
I mean, if you love cleaning and you've _ever_ talked about a new vacuum, I'd see this as totally sweet, because he was listening and he was paying attention to your likes and dislikes.

If you've never mentioned a vacuum, don't like cleaning, haven't cleaned anything with a smile on your face, well, he's either saying you need to start cleaning or maybe that you don't clean enough, lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa handheld thats mighty practical (no, seriously). I think its appropriate and funny. Even though you aren't obsessed with cleaning, he may have got the impression that you really love to clean...somehow. Look at it this way...its multifunctional: you can use the crevice tool as a door stop, you can chuck the vac at that cat that makes that annoying sound in the middle of the night and when you are bored you can try to vacuum flies as they fly by.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I think that was sweet of him. I few months ago I would have been really happy to receive a new vacuum. My old one is fixed now so I don't need a new one.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be honest, I would be upset if I received a hoover for my birthday off my fiance, but if you are happy with it and like it, there's nothing wrong with it.

Our hoover is broke at the moment and I would like one, but i'd still be upset if it was meant as a gift, for me, it's out of necessity that I want it.

It just depends on the receipiant of the gift.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Even if you didn't have a freakish love of cleaning I don't see anything wrong with giving a practical gift like a vacuum cleaner, assuming there's no ulterior motive. I'd appreciate any gift from my (hypothetical) boyfriend. I mean, within reason. I wouldn't appreciate a severed human hand or anything. But I don't really put that much stock into gifts.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

At least he didn't get you a Sham-Wow.

Actually, a Sham-Wow in addiction to the vacuum cleaner would have been the most hilarious gift ever.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think he thought you would like it. i wouldnt buy an appliance as a gift but i could see why he bought it for you:


> Now, I do have an odd love of cleaning. My family owns an upright regular sized Dyson, and I have the same weird affection to it that some men have with cars. *I flipped out like a kid might for an xbox when my mom brought it home last year.*


it sounds like he thought you would love that gift. for xmas i bought my girlfriend the wizard of oz dvd. she previously mentioned several times that it was her favorite movie as a child and she wants her daughter to see it so they can share the same memories. when she opened up the gift she didnt seem that happy with it though :\

ah women


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> So, SAS: is a handheld vacuum cleaner an appropriate 21st birthday gift for your girlfriend?


Nothing says "I love you" like a vacuum cleaner? That doesn't seem to fit (to me, anyway). If I thought my girlfriend needed a vacuum cleaner, I'd talk someone else into getting one for her and then get her something a little more... affectionate?... myself.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

If you liked it then it's appropriate. I'd like a handheld Dyson, though if the bf bought me one for my birthday I'd be distinctly unimpressed, given all the hints I've dropped about Ayala Bar jewellery...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Now although you don't seem to have any problems with the gift(which is a good thing) I think in general a practical gift is akin to walking on a balance beam. The slightest wind of misconception for the reason behind the gift can & likely will get a guy sent to the "doghouse" as it were, lol. To play it safe I think practical gifts are something that you get & give spontaneously like when in a shop & you notice "Hey, she needs one of these" & grab it for her. In that type of case there is no occasion so there is minimal chance of faults being found with the gift. B-Days & holidays I think call for personality i.e. if she likes to get dressed up find her that new perfume she's been talking about or something like that for a nice dinner out


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought buying appliances for women as gifts was strictly prohibited in section C paragraph 4 of the users manual.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha, thats cool. I LOVE to vaccuum. Seriously. If my girlfriend bought me one I'd send her spiraling into never-ending O land later that night...after I vaccuum of course. 

If you dont like it, get him a blender for his birthday.



Just Lurking said:


> Nothing says "I love you" like a vacuum cleaner? That doesn't seem to fit (to me, anyway). If I thought my girlfriend needed a vacuum cleaner, I'd talk someone else into getting one for her and then get her something a little more... affectionate?... myself.


Dont be a pansy! Get the vaccuum! =P
I know what you mean though, if Im picking out a gift for anyone, not just a g/f, I like to pick something out that will be unique to them. Like I know a friend of mine likes cow designs and she needed some new car seat covers so I bought her covers that were cow desgin last christmas =)


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like a fine gift to me - a great vacuum for someone who appreciates vacuum cleaners. Practical and thoughtful.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Did he get you anything else or was that it?


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Given your self-professed odd love of cleaning, I think it was a sweet and thoughtful gift.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Laith said:


> Like I know a friend of mine likes cow designs and she needed some new car seat covers so I bought her covers that were cow desgin last christmas =)


:nw


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I was ready to badmouth until you said "Dyson". And, if you like cleaning and he knows that, then that's a THOUGHTFUL, personal gift. Yay him. *


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Laith said:


> Dont be a pansy! Get the vaccuum! =P
> I know what you mean though, if Im picking out a gift for anyone, not just a g/f, I like to pick something out that will be unique to them. Like I know a friend of mine likes cow designs and she needed some new car seat covers so I bought her covers that were cow desgin last christmas =)


There's a line under you and you're standing on it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Canadian Brotha said:


> To play it safe I think practical gifts are something that you get & give spontaneously like when in a shop & you notice "Hey, she needs one of these" & grab it for her. In that type of case there is no occasion so there is minimal chance of faults being found with the gift. B-Days & holidays I think call for personality i.e. if she likes to get dressed up find her that new perfume she's been talking about or something like that for a nice dinner out


That's pretty much my own personal take on things as well. Practical gifts would make a nice surprise, for no real occasion. However, that could get expensive and out of hand pretty quickly. And I didn't need it, I already have a vacuum. So hm, does that mean it wasn't practical?

I think that way of thinking can definitly apply when it's something small, or you're living together or something.



Just Lurking said:


> Nothing says "I love you" like a vacuum cleaner?


Such a romantic life I lead. :b


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

At second glance I think his intentions were really sweet and if you like it than I guess it's a good present. I know my dad would catch a beating if he bought my mom something like that. But hey if that's something your in to than I think that's cool.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, again, I'm not "into" cleaning like a hobby or something. I don't get home and vacuum to relax or anything. I just don't mind it as much as most people when it has to be done. I certainly don't clean any more than I have to. I just don't mind most housework.

I'm not going to vacuum conventions in my spare time or anything like that. For the record.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

This reminds me of a gift my father got my mother when I was a teenager. Mom wanted a robe for her birthday so he bought her this really expensive down robe, the thing was sort of like a sleeping bag only with arms (Dad was an avid backpacker). We lived in California so it wasn't like it was cold or anything. Anyway I could tell she wanted to cry. She had wanted something feminine and took it as Dad didn't see her as feminine after almost 40 years of marriage and eight kids. He loved her to death though, wanted her to have the best robe that existed on the planet, and in his mind this was the best robe ever. Granted it was the ugliest, weirdest robe I've ever seen, but what a gift to have someone love you that much.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Well, again, I'm not "into" cleaning like a hobby or something. I don't get home and vacuum to relax or anything. I just don't mind it as much as most people when it has to be done. I certainly don't clean any more than I have to. I just don't mind most housework.
> 
> I'm not going to vacuum conventions in my spare time or anything like that. For the record.


Well if you've ever mentioned your affection for vacuums around him like you did in original post than he probably picked up on it and had the idea for a while. That means he was listening and paying attention. That's why I think his intentions were noble.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

scaredtolive said:


> Well if you've ever mentioned your affection for vacuums around him like you did in original post than he probably picked up on it and had the idea for a while. That means he was listening and paying attention. That's why I think his intentions were noble.


Yes, he knew of my affection for the awesomeness that is my upright Dyson. I agree with you: he paid attention and bought me something he thought I would really like.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Yes, he knew of my affection for the awesomeness that is my upright Dyson. I agree with you: he paid attention and bought me something he thought I would really like.


Well he seems like a great guy then :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

kpiper0101 said:


> This reminds me of a gift my father got my mother when I was a teenager. Mom wanted a robe for her birthday so he bought her this really expensive down robe, the thing was sort of like a sleeping bag only with arms (Dad was an avid backpacker). We lived in California so it wasn't like it was cold or anything. Anyway I could tell she wanted to cry. She had wanted something feminine and took it as Dad didn't see her as feminine after almost 40 years of marriage and eight kids. He loved her to death though, wanted her to have the best robe that existed on the planet, and in his mind this was the best robe ever. Granted it was the ugliest, weirdest robe I've ever seen, but what a gift to have someone love you that much.


thats why i wish people would just do away with gifts. even if you think the person will like the gift the person may not. if i really want something for myself i would rather buy it instead of hoping someone else would give it to me. that way i know i'll get exactly what i want


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Laith said:


> :roll
> 
> *takes one step forward* =P


A real piece of work, I see. Get over yourself.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your responses guys. 

It looks like the majority say it's an appropriate gift, since he knew I was quite pleased with my last vacuum. A little impersonal, but still thoughtful.

If he gets me a blender for Christmas, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> That's pretty much my own personal take on things as well. Practical gifts would make a nice surprise, for no real occasion. However, that could get expensive and out of hand pretty quickly. And I didn't need it, I already have a vacuum. So hm, does that mean it wasn't practical?
> 
> I think that way of thinking can definitly apply when it's something small, or you're living together or something.


Yeah I agree, small things or for when the relationship is more serious, & not to often as well so as not to go broke, lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends what you're into I guess. If it's cleaning that floats you're boat, then it's appropriate. But otherwise it would be a very random gift lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

He could've made the vacuum a lot less impersonal as solely a practical item by doing something romantic such as adding rose petals inside of it. I'm sure it would 'spice' things up a bit


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I think we all missed the sexual subtext of the vacuum as birthday gift. He's obviously giving you permission to explore your "dirty" side, by emphasizing your clean side. HE'S A GENIUS! I'm suddenly reminded of a song called "DO THE CLEVELAND STEAMER".


----------



## MrsS (Apr 2, 2009)

i think there is no right or wrong answer to this. clearly it is unique to YOUR situation..do you like it? my hubby and i got a dyson for christmas from our parents and i had never been so happy lol!!! i was lusting for that thing since we were engaged!!!! so..for me..it would have been an awesome gift.  in the end...it is the thought that counts right?


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

a vacuum is the absolute worst present you could give ANYONE. Even if they had an extreme, borderline sexual, obsession with cleaning, it would still be a crappy gift. I wouldn't even give it as a joke gift cause it wouldn't even be funny, just weird.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

you seem to like cleaning, so i guess he did okay. are dyson's expensive? if so, he may have been really generous.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't think i'd buy someone that unless there were other presents as well.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Id love a vacuum for my birthday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rgrwng said:


> you seem to like cleaning, so i guess he did okay. are dyson's expensive? if so, he may have been really generous.





andy0128 said:


> I don't think i'd buy someone that unless there were other presents as well.





MsDaisy said:


> Id love a vacuum for my birthday.


You do realize that this birthday took place in April......2009.


----------

